# British Passport Application Times for newborns in India



## Mappy (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi We are currently in India and about to apply for passports for a our 1 month old twins,  Has anyone gone through this recently and
has anyone got any idea for the current turnaround times for these kinds of passport applications?

If anyone has any advice on required documents, mistakes that should be avoided etc etc 

We would be most grateful for any help.

Thanks
Mappy and Wife


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Mappy

Our clients' applications seem to be taking average 4 months at the moment (which believe it or not has come down considerably from last summer where in one case it took 10 months!).

The FCO produces guidance on all the documents you need to submit, which it's sensible to follow closely to avoid additional delays. Here it is: https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/surrogacy-overseas

Best of luck with your application - and your new twins!

Best wishes

Natalie


----------



## Mappy (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Natalie, thanks for the link - I had seen that document before.

We've got citizenship now and the next step soon as the documents come back to us is the passport application,  this is my biggest worry
as we've already been here for a month and its getting quite draining being in the same room.

Im a registered british citizen and my wife is an eu (spain) national -  I read somewhere that we need original birth certificates but I wont be able to get originals neither for me or my wife.  Is there a list of docs required when  applying for a passport WITH registration?

Is my wifes EU nationality going to pose a problem?

Thanks
Mappy


----------



## Tye (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi Mappy,
Heaven was born in December and we arrived back in the UK in July...the passport takes 16 weeks.Once you can get your head around that,it helps because otherwise you feel that you have no end.They will not rush either.Our parents were seriously ill with heart attacks and strokes but not even our MP could speed up the process.Just keep looking at your treasures and know it's worth it!


----------



## Mappy (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Tye,  its madness that it takes 16 weeks,  if we were in the UK we could be done within a week,  max a few weeks

When did you get the passports? - were you caught up in the passport office fiasco?

@Natalie - surely there is a short cut  - I would imagine If I had enough money one would be found !!!


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Mappy


Sadly there don't seem to be any shortcuts (regardless of how much money you spend!). However you can avoid excessive delay by sending everything the passport office wants first time.  I heard the Head of the Passport Office speak just yesterday and according to his slides the up to date list is:



Child's original birth certificate
Surrogacy agreement
Identity documents for the surrogate (passport, ID card, driving licence, death cert of husband.  No laminated docs)
Affidavit from surrogate confirming her marital status
Notarised document confirming surrogate's agreement to give up rights to the child
Letter from the clinic confirming details of the surrogacy
Photos of commissioning parents with the child from birth to date
Any court orders (pre or post birth orders) - won't apply in India
Proof of parents' British citizenship
MN1 registration
Evidence commissioning parents are domiciled in the UK
Original passports of commissioning parents
Antenatal reports and scans from the surrogacy clinic covering the whole pregnancy
Confirmation that the surrogacy agreement complies with local laws


I'll see if I can get an official link for this to give any more detail. If there's anything you can't provide, I would suggest speaking to them about what you can. Your wife's EU nationality shouldn't be a problem.


Best of luck and I hope the passports come through quickly.


Natalie


----------

